# Lund Fisherman and Alumacraft Trophy owners



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

Not sure if this is the correct forum for this type of request, but a buddy and I are both in the market for a new boat, and have narrowed our choices to these two boats in an 18 ft. with jump seats in the back. We're looking for someone in the Kalamazoo or GR area who would let us check their boat out, and if possible take us for a spin so we can see how they ride. Of course we would be willing to cover fuel costs if necessary ~ would just like to make an educated decision on the boat we want before driving all over to look at one of these boats and then not like it. Can PM me on here, or call/text my cell 269-806-3667

Thank you

Chris


----------



## plugger (Aug 8, 2001)

I have the alumacraft 175 trophy and came from a lund prov. I am more than satisfied with the alumacraft. I have mine set up for lake Michigan and inland fishing.


----------



## shametamer (Jul 22, 2001)

magnumhntr said:


> Not sure if this is the correct forum for this type of request, but a buddy and I are both in the market for a new boat, and have narrowed our choices to these two boats in an 18 ft. with jump seats in the back. We're looking for someone in the Kalamazoo or GR area who would let us check their boat out, and if possible take us for a spin so we can see how they ride. Of course we would be willing to cover fuel costs if necessary ~ would just like to make an educated decision on the boat we want before driving all over to look at one of these boats and then not like it. Can PM me on here, or call/text my cell 269-806-3667
> 
> Thank you
> 
> Chris


I'll say this once,anyone looking 18 foot and up in a full windshield boat with jump seats. Should. Go glass"..it IS so much better value..the. Two boats you are looking at are both riveted
Lund no longer produces a fisherman model..did u mean tyee? Or are you buying used?...... Check the standards and prices on all boats..150 hp requires hydraulic steering....stratos,triton,skeeter,tuffy all make 18 foot models that are probably cheaper than an 18 foot tyee Lund or a 185 trophy with150 hp and the same equipment...no rivets to leak either.. If price is not an issue glass lunds, yarcrafts, warriors are terrific boats....not to mention most glass manufacturers offer free demo rides on their boats all around midwest


----------



## magnumhntr (Aug 18, 2003)

I cannot afford a new boat a this time, and the fisherman and trophy both look to have the features and design of the boat I want. A glass boat would be nice, but most likely out of my price range ~ 

Again, I am just looking for someone locally who would let me check their boat out to see if it is what I think they are....

Thank you
-Chris


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

I have a 2011 Alumacraft Trophy that I bought used this spring. I really like it! I live about an hour from Kalamazoo, but won't be home this weekend.




















I really like the 4 stroke Yamaha 150! I added a 9.9 kicker for trolling when the i pilot batteries get low on juice or when trolling for salmon at higher speeds.


----------



## Hartland-Hunter (Jan 2, 2011)

dewy6068 said:


> I have a 2011 Alumacraft Trophy that I bought used this spring. I really like it! I live about an hour from Kalamazoo, but won't be home this weekend.
> View attachment 79959
> View attachment 79960
> View attachment 79961
> ...


If you don't mind me asking; what kind of money (ballpark) does a used boat like that go for? I am interested in one; but buying new is not an option at this point. Thanks.... Jim


----------



## ddiment2 (Mar 26, 2005)

I have a Lund Fisherman. I will be in Augres the week of the 4th..... If interested in fishing one day, let me know.


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Dewy6068, it looks like you mounted your rod holders and trees on the doors to your gunnel access. How sturdy is that? I have looked at the new Alumacrafts and never liked them because there was no place to mount Rod holders on the gunnels. Never thought about mounting them to the hatch covers. Of course you can't access the storage with rods in the holders. Appreciate your input.


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

BUGBOAT said:


> Dewy6068, it looks like you mounted your rod holders and trees on the doors to your gunnel access. How sturdy is that? I have looked at the new Alumacrafts and never liked them because there was no place to mount Rod holders on the gunnels. Never thought about mounting them to the hatch covers. Of course you can't access the storage with rods in the holders. Appreciate your input.



Yes, I did mount the Berts tracks to the doors on the gunnels. I wouldn't even have thought to do it until I realized that the dealer mounted down rigger bases to the doors originally on the boat. I bought it used and my boat was a show boat for a dealer initially so I figured it must be strong enough! I run my triple trees and a down rod off the door which has 2 latches on it and the hinges run the full length of the door. They are very solid and I don't notice any deflection or stress on the doors as long as they are latched. One latch did come open on me the other day which was almost interesting so I will always lock the latches going forward. 

Note that the new Trophy has a track/rail system to mount the rod holders or tracks to so you wouldn't need to mount through the doors. My boat is a 2011 and it didn't have the new system. 

I did have to cut my tracks to the proper lengths to fit on the doors correctly but other than that it works well. Haven't run any dipsy rods yet but I think they will do just fine! 

I do wish the tunnel storage was accessed from the sides instead of the top but it works. 

Dewy


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

dewy6068 said:


> Yes, I did mount the Berts tracks to the doors on the gunnels. I wouldn't even have thought to do it until I realized that the dealer mounted down rigger bases to the doors originally on the boat. I bought it used and my boat was a show boat for a dealer initially so I figured it must be strong enough! I run my triple trees and a down rod off the door which has 2 latches on it and the hinges run the full length of the door. They are very solid and I don't notice any deflection or stress on the doors as long as they are latched. One latch did come open on me the other day which was almost interesting so I will always lock the latches going forward.
> 
> Note that the new Trophy has a track/rail system to mount the rod holders or tracks to so you wouldn't need to mount through the doors. My boat is a 2011 and it didn't have the new system.
> 
> ...


----------



## dewy6068 (Jan 5, 2010)

Hartland-Hunter said:


> If you don't mind me asking; what kind of money (ballpark) does a used boat like that go for? I am interested in one; but buying new is not an option at this point. Thanks.... Jim



I'd prefer not to say what I paid for it but it wasn't cheap. It wasn't rigged the way I want it either so I added a big chunk cash to finish the rigging after the purchase. 

If you PM me, I'll give you a ball park value. 

Dewy


----------



## cjstorm (Sep 17, 2017)

dewy6068 said:


> I have a 2011 Alumacraft Trophy that I bought used this spring. I really like it! I live about an hour from Kalamazoo, but won't be home this weekend.
> View attachment 79959
> View attachment 79960
> View attachment 79961
> ...


----------

